# DIR-655 Router only gives me ~1/2 speed after FW update



## jaredudu (Nov 25, 2009)

I updated my router from the stock firmware to the latest one on Dlink's webpage. Everything works however my download/upload speed is less than half of what it was with the original firmware.

Does anyone have insight as to why this would occur?


----------



## wiak (Nov 25, 2009)

reset settings to default?, try tweak the firewall settings, turn off WISH and QoS and see if that helps
btw i havnt jumped ship to a newer firmware, my trusty DIR-655 A3 is running at 1.22 

what do you mean by download? bittorrent or FTP/HTTP?, it it the wireless to wired/wireless transfer? how fast is that?


----------



## jaredudu (Nov 25, 2009)

1.22 was the original firmware I had that worked well. The only downloads I have tested were through HTTP and a download accelerator. The connection im using is wireless but this is affecting all things running through the router such as the PS3.


----------



## VulkanBros (Nov 25, 2009)

The latest official FW is: 1.32 and is found here: 
ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Gateway/dir655/Firmware/

The latest BETA FW is: 1.32b09 and is found here: ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Gateway/dir655/Beta/Firmware/ 

I am running with the latest BETA as I want to use the USB port on the router as a shareport,
is locate´ed here: ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Gateway/dir655/Apps/

Works great as I am sharing a printer right now.....


----------



## jaredudu (Nov 25, 2009)

The problem is I actually tried an older firmware update version several months ago and it gave me the same problems so I downgraded back to the stock firmware. Apparently you cant downgrade from the most recent firmware though so it appears as if im stuck here.


----------



## VulkanBros (Nov 25, 2009)

jaredudu said:


> The problem is I actually tried an older firmware update version several months ago and it gave me the same problems so I downgraded back to the stock firmware. Apparently you cant downgrade from the most recent firmware though so it appears as if im stuck here.



Right....after updating to a 1.3x you will not be able to go back.....

Here´s a good starting point: 
http://forums.dlink.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=e140eb235ea236814179389feae392d9&board=129.0


----------



## jaredudu (Nov 25, 2009)

Hm alright, I'll let this thread go for a bit longer before I make one there though.


----------



## jaredudu (Nov 25, 2009)

Well I updated to the latest beta firmware, however the problems are not resolved still


----------

